
Bridging the Gap Between Businesses and Developers - Keep_Coding
https://medium.com/@KeepCoding_/bridging-the-gap-between-businesses-and-developers-a7b73981f28d
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR: Fluff, more fluff, some basic stuff we all know about the business-IT
relationship, fluff again, buzzword, ADVERTISEMENT for KeepCoding (a coding
bootcamp thing)...

[https://keepcoding.io/en/](https://keepcoding.io/en/)

